# Barcelona trip



## mclyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi All,

 Our 9yr.old grandson is an avid FC Barcelona soccer fan. He loves the game. While vacationing in Marbella last year, we had the opportunity ,via tv ,to see Barcelona win the Euro Cup. Messi is his favorite player. He said he would like to see Messi play in real life and experience being at the stadium.

This brings me to you Tuggers, who are well learned in travel. Does anyone know where I can purchase tickets for future FC Barcelona games? Also, do you know where we can get accomodations while we are there? Not sure if there are any timeshares in Barcelona. 

 Any information is very welcomed.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase tickets for future FC Barcelona games? Also, do you know where we can get accomodations while we are there? Not sure if there are any timeshares in Barcelona.
> 
> Any information is very welcomed.



Here is the official site of FC Barca: http://www.fcbarcelona.com/info-tickets/ you can get tix there. We have stayed at a Marriott (AC Sants) near the Sants (main) train station. It isn't exactly walking distance from Camp Nou (a shrine to soccer if ever there was one), but it isn't far either. There are no timeshares I'm aware of in Barcelona. We have stayed at one about 50km away in Cambrils and while not of Marbella luxury, we found it quite pleasant. There is also a large amusement park near there.

Messi is my favorite player, too.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. This will take some planning but the results will be well worth it.

  Now, to get that autographed photo of Messi!!!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 21, 2013)

Your grandson will absolutely love it.  There are very few places that match the atmosphere of the Nou Camp.  No matter what team you support if you love football then you have to go.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. It will be a surprise for him if I ever get this to come off. Have been on the website and see games but am not told where the games are being played. Naturally we want Barcelona


----------



## mclyne (Mar 21, 2013)

I have another question--I was watching the MU game last week and an announcement was made asking people to please sit in their seats because children could not see the match. I see the Nou Camp is quite large and have a concern we will travel to Spain and my grandson won't be able to see the match. I doubt very much if we can get front row seating.

  Is it customary for spectators to stand during the match?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Is it customary for spectators to stand during the match?



I suspect very few of those 100,000+ seats in Camp Nou will be occupied during much of the game. Including your grandson's. Truth be told, at any major league sporting event, the best view of the game is on TV, but there is something about the electric atmosphere in the stadium. They also have huge Jumbotrons so fans in the stadium will be able to see the action from a closer angle. I'd agree with your statement that a front-row seat would be unlikely- or VERY expensive.

There is a museum of FCBarcelona past and present- kind of a Hall of Fame at Camp Nou, and tours of the facility open on non-game days. Messi and other players' stuff is in stores on seemingly every corner in Barcelona, and FCBarcelona flags flying from almost every balcony in the city.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your help. The museum will definitely be a must see. As far as the seating goes, I agree with you. Just being there will be a thrill for him


----------



## alanmj (Mar 21, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Your grandson will absolutely love it.  There are very few places that match the atmosphere of the Nou Camp.  No matter what team you support if you love football then you have to go.



I've been to see Barca play at Camp Nou three times - the first time when Messi was just in the team (2004) - and I was actually very surprised at the lack of atmosphere from most fans. The Champions League game against Olympiakos, it was the relatively few Greek fans who were making the most noise up on the 3rd level.

And you don't have to worry about people standing. They don't.

This isn't to say don't go - you certainly should, and you can get tickets very easily from the stadium for a reasonable amount prior to the game. Season ticket holders who are not going to go tell the stadium, and their seats are sold for something like 75 euro on the 2nd level.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 22, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> I have another question--I was watching the MU game last week and an announcement was made asking people to please sit in their seats because children could not see the match. I see the Nou Camp is quite large and have a concern we will travel to Spain and my grandson won't be able to see the match. I doubt very much if we can get front row seating.
> 
> Is it customary for spectators to stand during the match?



You'll always get standing during a game.  People tend to rise when a goal appears impending and of course when a goal is scored but they soon settle down.  It all adds to the atmosphere, of course it helps if you're 6' 3".


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our 9yr.old grandson is an avid FC Barcelona soccer fan. He loves the game. While vacationing in Marbella last year, we had the opportunity ,via tv ,to see Barcelona win the Euro Cup. Messi is his favorite player. He said he would like to see Messi play in real life and experience being at the stadium.
> 
> ...



We stayed at Citadines timeshare in Barcelona on Las Ramblas.
Great location.  The units were just okay but you can't beat the location.
We didn't exchange but rented directly from their website.
http://www.citadines.com/spain/barcelona/ramblas.html


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2013)

chriskre said:


> We stayed at Citadines timeshare in Barcelona on Las Ramblas.
> Great location.  The units were just okay but you can't beat the location.
> We didn't exchange but rented directly from their website.
> http://www.citadines.com/spain/barcelona/ramblas.html



Wow! I was not aware of this property. Absolutely great location. We aren't much for hanging out at the apartment anyway, so as long as the beds are OK, we'd be fine- and with La Boqueria (market) nearby, having a kitchen would be a plus. We'll try to snag a stay here on another trip to Barca.

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Wow! I was not aware of this property. Absolutely great location. We aren't much for hanging out at the apartment anyway, so as long as the beds are OK, we'd be fine- and with La Boqueria (market) nearby, having a kitchen would be a plus. We'll try to snag a stay here on another trip to Barca.
> 
> Jim



I wasn't either til another TUGger shared it with me.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 22, 2013)

Again, thank you!! You guys are great. Spent a good part of last night looking at tickets and trying to understand tiers, sections etc etc. Very overwhelming. I suggested to DH we take a chance and buy tickets day of game but am nervous we will fly over there and be told all tickets are sold out.

 Another issue I am finding is that  ticket sellers are saying the time and date of a game will not be known until 4-10 days prior to the game. What happens if dates change and I book plane fare for a particular time? We plan to be in Barcelona for 5 days most--enough to see the game, museum and maybe another sight. 

 This is more involved than I thought.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 22, 2013)

All Champions league games will be at a confirmed date and time, they can't afford not to.  I can't really see the domestic games changing too much if at all.  I presume you're not going this year?


----------



## mclyne (Mar 22, 2013)

We are planning on going for the June 1 st game against Malaga. Just received a response from a ticket agent confirming the 10-14 day timeframe to confirm a play date. My problem is plane tickets. It would be costly to change the dates at last minute.

What to do?????


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> We are planning on going for the June 1 st game against Malaga. Just received a response from a ticket agent confirming the 10-14 day timeframe to confirm a play date. My problem is plane tickets. It would be costly to change the dates at last minute.
> 
> What to do?????



Maybe you can do a credit card churn for some points and book with points.
That way there would be a minimal if no change fee to change the dates as long as you are keeping the same itinerary.  AA is flexible with this.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 22, 2013)

Citadines is an apt/hotel chain part of the Ascott group.  

That property, berlin and Bastille gare de lyon in Paris are available via RHC through contract as with St marks in London I think.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 23, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> We are planning on going for the June 1 st game against Malaga. Just received a response from a ticket agent confirming the 10-14 day timeframe to confirm a play date. My problem is plane tickets. It would be costly to change the dates at last minute.
> 
> What to do?????



I would imagine that if they were going to change the date then it would probably be changed to the Sunday.  Seeing as it's the last game of the season I can't imagine that they would have any reason to change it.

It's a tough call but I think you'll just have to chance it.  Either that or change your plans and come to England and watch a Premiership game!


----------



## mclyne (Mar 23, 2013)

England is our next trip!! Have a son who at 36 still plays soccer. He began at age 4!!

His favorite is Rooney. When he heard what our plans are for our grandson, he wanted to know what we are doing for our SON!!  
:So, England will be our next trip.

 Too bad my family can't get into American Soccer. It would be so much cheaper!!


----------

